# $Food$ shock!



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

We grocery shop once a month. I go on a Tuesday since Kroger's offers a 5% senior discount. We also use coupons, and shop mostly the sale items.

We begin at Sam's. Many items are simply cheaper there, and if I want anything in bulk, Sam's is the place. We spent $300 there yesterday. I did buy stew beef (5lbs) and two whole chickens (.88 lb) for canning. I also buy hamburger in 5 lb. packs and re-package into 1 lb. freezer bags at home. Just the usual monthly stuff, but our bill was a lot more that usual.

Spent another $200 at Kroger's just up the road. Nothing exotic. Just our normal cart load. (I did buy a flat of WM pint canning jars - $12)

Seldom do we buy name brands. Since I cook from scratch, it all comes out tasting the same to me. Most all of the canned goods were higher, even the sale prices. My wife pointed out the price on a can of corned beef - almost $6!

We gave up seafood months ago. Kroger's did have cod for $6 lb, which was the cheapest fish in the case. Still more than I'm willing to pay for cod. Besides, the last time I bought fish at Kroger's it smelled "off" once I got it home.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I read somewhere that food prices are up 13% over a year ago. I haven't seen final numbers on it but this year's harvest in the US has to be one of the worst in the last 20 years. Between flooding and drought a lot of areas were hard hit. Expect food prices to continue to rise. I'm expecting hyperinflation to kick in at almost any time too.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been fussing about this for 2 years. What used to be a $600 grocery bill is now $800 and we have one less person in the house. For instance, cream cheese from 2 yrs ago went from .99 to 1.49, shredded cheese 2.49 to 3.19. I could go on and on.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> We gave up seafood months ago. Kroger's did have cod for $6 lb, which was the cheapest fish in the case. Still more than I'm willing to pay for cod. Besides, the last time I bought fish at Kroger's it smelled "off" once I got it home.


you can routinely get Barramundi, Tilapia, and Swai for $3/lb

One thing I've done in the past is ask local fishermen if they want to part with/sell any of their catch. I've bought plenty of largemouth bass, crappie, perch, carp, and catfish for $1/lb, mostly from kids (always making sure the fish are legal limit sized)


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Meat and dairy are almost off my shopping list at this point. There are occasions when a store will run a good sale on a 'family sized' bag of chicken thighs or something. When that happens, my husband and I get around the limit of '2 per transaction' by going through two different check out lines. Even with that we still can't afford much meat or dairy and my 4 kids drink a LOT of milk. I've known about the beef producers being hard hit by weather conditions this year, but the dairy farms too?


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am glad that we can shop at the Comissary on Base. Prices there have gone up, but nowhere near the prices off base. Sure I am gone 6 months out of the year, but my Family can still afford to eat.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Bozo lives in DC...*



lazydaisy67 said:


> Meat and dairy are almost off my shopping list at this point. There are occasions when a store will run a good sale on a 'family sized' bag of chicken thighs or something. When that happens, my husband and I get around the limit of '2 per transaction' by going through two different check out lines. Even with that we still can't afford much meat or dairy and my 4 kids drink a LOT of milk. I've known about the beef producers being hard hit by weather conditions this year, but the dairy farms too?


A lot of the grains that had been used for animal feed have been diverted to make ethanol for adding to gasoline. What is left over is higher priced and made a lot of meat producers reduce the size of their herds and caused the higher meat and dairy prices.  The geniuses in Washington who came up with this idiotic solution to fuel shortages, instead of letting us develop our own oil deposits, want to increase the alcohol content of fuel even higher. Do you remember what roast beef used to taste like?:scratch


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The once United States use to have enough food stored to feed itself for years.Now we don't have even a weeks supply of food.
The use of ethenol is not only depleed our food supply but it also takes 2 gallons of fuel to make one gallon of ethonol.This is just another way to fill up the pockets of the traitors on both sides of the politicle forum. 
They are feeding us frankenfoods because it saves them money and at the same time makes them very very rich. They have their stash of safe heirloom seeds in a vault up inside a mountain ,they don't eat the same food they feed us.
Like that mad blinking eyed Pelosi said when ask if congress would also have Obombscare"oh no,we will keep the same plan we have".And thats that!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> The once United States use to have enough food stored to feed itself for years.Now we don't have even a weeks supply of food.
> The use of ethenol is not only depleed our food supply but it also takes 2 gallons of fuel to make one gallon of ethonol.This is just another way to fill up the pockets of the traitors on both sides of the politicle forum.
> They are feeding us frankenfoods because it saves them money and at the same time makes them very very rich. They have their stash of safe heirloom seeds in a vault up inside a mountain ,they don't eat the same food they feed us.
> Like that mad blinking eyed Pelosi said when ask if congress would also have Obombscare"oh no,we will keep the same plan we have".And thats that!


There's no such thing as "frankenfoods". I'm sorry, but it's really being anti-science or being misinformed. Genetically modified corn can be more nutritious. At least one type is resistant to the corn borer. In a post collapse situation that alone could make the difference between life and death.

Heirloom seeds will have lower yields. They're not even hybrids. They might grow more slowly or have lower nutritional levels or be less resistant to drought or certain diseases. You'd better take those factors into account if you're betting your life on them.

Genetically modified food - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

MinnPost - Genetically modified crops limit corn borer, U study reports

Our grocery stores only have a week's worth of food in them but America grows enough food to feed about 3.7 billion people every year.

Farmers Feed US - Fun Farm Facts


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Heirloom seed, also known as Open Pollinated, do have ONE huge advantage over hybrids, whether GM or not - you can save the seed from the veggies you grow each year and be guaranteed to produce the same original food. Not so with hybrids - they will revert to one of their parent crosses which may not be very tasty or very productive. I'll go with the OP to ensure I can grow good food for more than 1 or 2 years into the future.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

goatlady said:


> Heirloom seed, also known as Open Pollinated, do have ONE huge advantage over hybrids, whether GM or not - you can save the seed from the veggies you grow each year and be guaranteed to produce the same original food. Not so with hybrids - they will revert to one of their parent crosses which may not be very tasty or very productive. I'll go with the OP to ensure I can grow good food for more than 1 or 2 years into the future.


Me TOO!:congrat:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I keep some of each around and alternate planting each year. This year was mostly OP which unfortunately didn't do well with the wet spring that lasted into June. Everything was late getting started and didn't produce to it's full potential. I did however get enough to save a bit of seed.
Next year will be mostly hybrid so I have more to can and restock the shelves. 

But back to the topic; we were at the store tonight. Something that caught my eye was tomato soup on sale for... $0.90 a can.  It has almost doubled in price since last year.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

hybrid is not the same as genetically modified...

There is a lot of concern that GMO food are actually dangerous. IDK, it's gotten to the point where I don't trust what we are told anymore.


----------

